# Woodmaster Model 500 Bandsaw



## Printer (Oct 8, 2012)

I may have an opportunity to attend an auction with this saw available. I have only found vague conversations about this machine and nothing at all substantial, but it possibly was made by Wood-Mizer in the eighties.
My question is this; if the saw was a well made saw, shouldn't I be able to source bearings, wheels, and such if needed even though there does not seem to be access to the original source? Apparently it uses a 105" blade.
I do not have any experience making older electrical tools users, but this saw seems to have a good reputation from what little I have found. Any help from this board of experts will be hugely appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Woodmaster 500 bandsaw is an obsolete saw. It could be hard to find replacement parts but you may try sending an email to Will Johnson, President of Woodmaster Tools.


----------

